# Silkie feathering normal?



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Does this look like normal buff silkie feathering? He/she is one month old.

















Thanks!

Edit: I should add, she was really scraggly looking when we got her. That has improved greatly!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks fine to me


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks normal, for they way its feathering out.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They get pretty crazy looking at 4-5 weeks. Almost like scary dinosaurs. Lol


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> They get pretty crazy looking at 4-5 weeks. Almost like scary dinosaurs. Lol


Haha! She definitely looks different than all my other chicks.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my silkie looks like a poodle


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She's so pretty!! I think I have white silkies but won't know for a couple more weeks. They are currently yellow.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

rob said:


> my silkie looks like a poodle


How funny!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> She's so pretty!! I think I have white silkies but won't know for a couple more weeks. They are currently yellow.


Thank you!


----------

